
Is it your app or the Tech Crunch article that sucks? - jjacobson
http://twitter.com/#!/jimmyjacobson/status/135155489137885185
======
rpicard
This seems like it would be a cool side project but I could never imagine
myself actually using it. I'm not really into "social" things anyways
(Facebook, Twitter, etc.) so this is just another solution to a problem that
doesn't exist (for me at least). I'd like to see more people solving real
problems like Cake Health and Farmigo out of TC Disrupt earlier this year.

It's a pretty good looking app though.

~~~
jjacobson
The app looks okay. I think this kind of technology is great for kid safety
stuff too.

However, the founder's reactions to a mediocre tech crunch story in the
comments are incredible. He kind of disintegrates in there.

~~~
rpicard
That's a good point about kid safety stuff but at what age are kids getting a
smartphone? Is it young enough for this use case to apply?

His reaction was definitely unprofessional. It must be disappointing for him
but a simple "Thanks for covering the app. I'd like to clear up a few points
though..." would have accomplished much more.

